# xbox Controller Steuerkreuz ungenau



## Phurba (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

bin erst seit kurzem PC-Spieler (vorher PS) und spiele was geht mit dem Controller. Finde den xbox Controller auch ganz gut, aber das Steuerkreuz ist für meinen Geschmack extrem ungenau. Wähle ich links bekomme ich oben, wähle ich unten bekomme ich links usw. Ist das normal bei diesem Controller oder habe ich da ein Montagsexemplar erwischt? Irgendwelche Ratschläge was man da evtrl. machen kann?


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. Februar 2016)

Das Steuerkreuz ist die klassische Schwachstelle des Xbox-360-Gamepads. Microsoft hatte 2011 auch mal eine Variante mit verbessertem Steuerkreuz im Angebot, jedoch nur in einer limitierten Auflage. Der beste Ratschlag, den ich dir geben kann: Nimm einen anderen Controller. Die Dualshock-Gamepads von Sony lassen sich mit kleinen Zusatztools an die XInput-Schnittstelle anpassen, ansonsten tut's aber auch der Xbox-One-Controller und einige Gamepads von Drittherstellern.


----------



## Phurba (6. Februar 2016)

Ist der One Controller direkt kompatibel mit dem PC, oder muss man da zusätzlich was installieren? Von den Dualshocks habe ich schon genug bei meiner PS4, habe insgesamt 3, die alle mehr oder weniger defekt sind mittlerweile.


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. Februar 2016)

Mit allen Spielen, die das Xbox-360-Pad unterstützen, sollte auch der Xbox-One-Controller ohne weitere Software reibungslos funktionieren, da er dieselbe Schnittstelle unterstützt. Theoretisch bietet der neue Controller sogar ein paar kleine Features mehr (z.B. Force Feedback an den analogen Triggern), was aber von PC-Spielen bisher kaum genutzt wird. Einziger Nachteil ist der deutlich höhere Preis gegenüber dem alten 360-Pad.


----------



## Phurba (7. Februar 2016)

Danke, werde ich mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Februar 2016)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Mit allen Spielen, die das Xbox-360-Pad unterstützen, sollte auch der Xbox-One-Controller ohne weitere Software reibungslos funktionieren, da er dieselbe Schnittstelle unterstützt.



Sollte. Ist aber leider nicht immer der Fall. Das kommt aber wirklich sehr selten vor, bzw. auf das Spiel, dass sich bei der Erkennung des Controllers ein wenig dämlich anstellt. Ein kleines Restrisiko bleibt also. Aber wirklich auch nur ein kleines. Bei mir sind es knapp 2%. Oder anders ausgedrückt @Phurba, der Xbox One Controller wird bei mir zu 98% unterstützt. Tendenz steigend. Ist definitiv eine Anschaffung wert. Allein schon wegen dem sehr viel besseren Steuerkreuz. Zuletzt In Rise of the Tomb Raider angenehm aufgefallen, wie schön sich die Waffen und ihre Modi auswählen lassen. Keine einzige Situation, in der mich das Steuerkreuz im Stich gelassen hat.


----------



## HanFred (7. Februar 2016)

Es gibt eine extra Windows Ausgabe, wobei es sich um den normalen One Controller plus Micro-USB Kabel handelt. Das erwähne ich nur, weil das Ding etwas günstiger zu haben war als die Xbox One Ausgabe. Der Controller ist derselbe, das Kabel ist im Gegensatz zur 360 Version einfach nicht mehr fix.


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Von den Dualshocks habe ich schon genug bei meiner PS4, habe insgesamt 3, die alle mehr oder weniger defekt sind mittlerweile.



Was machen denn alle mit ihren Controllern?
Hab immer noch den von der ersten Auslieferung und keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Phurba (7. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was machen denn alle mit ihren Controllern?
> Hab immer noch den von der ersten Auslieferung und keine Probleme damit.



Nr. 1 Gummi vom Stick gelöst, auf Garantie umgetauscht. Von da an immer mit Kondom gespielt. Nr. 2 macht L3 Dienst nach Laune, Nr. 3 bleibt R2 immer wieder mal hängen. Die Dinger sehen gut aus, fühlen sich gut an, liegen gut in der Hand, alles besser als beim PS3 Dualshock, aber die hatten einen großen Vorteil: sie haben niemals irgendwelche Probleme gemacht. Und ich bin ja nich der einzige, dem das so geht. Hast Du Deinen in Khorinis gekauft? Da sollte ich evtl. auch mal schauen.


----------

